# Take cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I was sitting at the computer this morning going over my "HIT" list and decided to catch up a little. I am not done but I have killed two birds with one stone here!!! I have made more room in my cooler and also hit a few BOTLs!!!! Not a bad day for me. The ones who get are another story!!! The large box is going to Bill for the Military Pimp thingy!!! One is some poker winnings, and the rest, well the rest are for some lucky BOTLs!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Go get them John...


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Catching up? More like getting ahead. That's alot of boxes.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow. Makin some room are ya.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh...watch out...John does not mess around!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Watch Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy hell, looks like a pips bombing run, only ... bigger?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks sir...Im sure theyll be thrilled. lol nice job too your tower of terrors are infamous


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - sweet looking stack!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice, John!
Doing work.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I think you need to spend a few hours rearranging your humidor once again. Then we'll conduct another mass bombing mission on you. lol


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

those masks make in the background def add to the fear...do you use them as a ritual dance before you send out the bombs?:roflmao:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

intimidation tactics
looks like a good show is coming


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> those masks make in the background def add to the fear...do you use them as a ritual dance before you send out the bombs?:roflmao:


Yes, why do you ask???


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Should I call my boys downrange and tell them to wear their body armor next time they go to the mail tent?


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Lay the mines,ready the tanks and gather the troops and ready for battle a army is coming.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Yes, why do you ask???


Interesting new Avitar Richard...I mean John


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I should bomb John with a new pick for that afro.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

As Harold Peterson would say.

Drop the big one and make a parking lot!!!
Let GOD sort them out


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Kinda curves to the right a bit, doesn't it?


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Making more room?!?! Looks like you EMPTIED out a coolador! This should be good.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's a whole lotta ordinance.
Can't wait to see the devastation.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another Tower of Terror - gotta love it! Looks like you actually put a cooler full of gars in that bottom box. Gatormoye is checking with his tax consultant now about next year's returns. I think you're about to put him into a higher tax bracket...
:biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice stack of artillary :biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

John51277 said:


> I was sitting at the computer this morning going over my "HIT" list and decided to catch up a little. I am not done but I have killed two birds with one stone here!!! I have made more room in my cooler and also hit a few BOTLs!!!! Not a bad day for me. The ones who get are another story!!! The large box is going to Bill for the Military Pimp thingy!!! One is some poker winnings, and the rest, well the rest are for some lucky BOTLs!!!


Dude that is awesome!!! Just PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE change the avatar... please? Ok, thanks, 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Dude that is awesome!!! Just PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE change the avatar... please? Ok, thanks,
> 
> CD


Consider it done!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap on a stick! That looks absolutely terrifying, man!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

John51277 said:


> Consider it done!!!


Nice!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

such a beautiful picture. made me spontaneously tear up a bit and I had the uncontrolable urge to hug my computer screen...


----------

